# Frage zu Domain



## CyberMarcel (1. April 2004)

Hi,

weiß nicht ob ich hier im richtigen Forum bin. Tut mir auch leid das der Betreff nicht grade das aussagt was ich Fragen will, kenne aber leider keinen Begriff für meine Frage. Konnte daher auch noch nicht google'n.

Also meine Frage bzw. mein Wunsch:

Bei mir läuft ein Linux Server mit Apache, php, mysql ... habe mich auch bei dyndns.org registriert. Meine jetzige Adresse ist http://www.Spaten.ath.cx .
Würde aber gerne auch Adressen der Art http://forum.Spaten.ath.cx nutzen.
Was muss ich denn einstellen bzw. machen damit bei dieser Adresse auch das Forum aufgerufen wird?

Gruss Marcel


----------



## pogi (13. April 2004)

Das was du meinst sind Subdomains und die müssten bei deiner normalen Domain dabei sein oder auch nicht


----------



## CyberMarcel (15. April 2004)

*thx*

danke pogi

funktioniert alles so wie gewollt


----------

